# Anyone had success connecting via wireless USB adapter



## kckucera (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi All,
My wireless router is far from both my 622s, hoping someone may have had sucess with a wireless USB adapter hooked to the 622 connecting to a belkin wireless secure network 802.11 B, or G. Screwing up my clean dedicated 3 wire power with a powerline adapter doesnt play for me.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

It does not work with a USB wireless adapter. Just for fun I plugged one in and it said it was an unsupported USB device. You will need to use a wireless bridge box or one of the home plug devices you don't want.


----------



## kckucera (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks Chuck will look into a wireless bridge


----------



## Ddavis (Jan 15, 2004)

Look for ethernet Wireless Game adapters. They plug into the ethernet port. The keywork is game. I'm using a D-Link model and it is functioning fine.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

ChuckA said:


> It does not work with a USB wireless adapter. Just for fun I plugged one in and it said it was an unsupported USB device. You will need to use a wireless bridge box or one of the home plug devices you don't want.


At least they don't work now. There was talk at last night's tech chat that they might be made to eventually work.


----------

